# books



## javalove (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi!

I'm a novice and need PDF books on FreeBSD. Having read the FAQ and other resources for novices, I couldn't find printable versions. Are there any free PDF books?

Thanks.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Feb 8, 2012)

There's bsdmag.org, but I'd suggest the How-to section in this forum, as well as articles scattered throughout the web, you may be able to read them faster than PDFs  (Indeed, searching just now ("freebsd guide" tuning) shows several blogs, the wiki at freebsd.org, etc etc which I'd peruse henceforth if I had the time...)


----------



## UNIXgod (Feb 8, 2012)

A good link to keep around is FreeBSD.org/handbook

Either way there are several threads that already answer this question. Please take the time to explore the forums search box.


----------

